# my mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

oooooh, lovely mice, ure siamese is a ringer for one of my girls(like thats hard lol), love piccies


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I :love1: the satins and the brokens


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

:love1


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

beautifull  , the black eyed white satin one in the 4th pic is identical to mine but i dont know what she is??


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

the black&white one in the 10th pic is identical to mine haha even the markings... :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, those fawns in the fourth picture are just wonderful! And just a wonderful wide array of colors and markings. Very nice!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, that's a super selection of mice you have there- you're spoilt for choice!


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

very nice Mices I really like the brokens. what's the color of the yellow one in the first pic?. still trying to label mine


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

i like the mouse in the 10th photo. Is it a (ssp) ???


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

mouser said:


> very nice Mices I really like the brokens. what's the color of the yellow one in the first pic?. still trying to label mine


argente


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

mice-lover said:


> i like the mouse in the 10th photo. Is it a (ssp) ???


brokens and siamese


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

kerryann said:


> beautifull  , the black eyed white satin one in the 4th pic is identical to mine but i dont know what she is??


ivory satin


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks oldtyme


----------

